# CCE HYDRAULICS IN VEGAS



## Team CCE

Don't for get we have a store in vegas for all your AIR and HYDRAULIC needs. Call in your orders early, for no waiting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Make sure you check out the after hop on monday. The majestics are hosting, and will be a safe spot to chill with no problems.


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

Make sure you bring some power balls or it wont be safe for you.... just joking on the safe for you... but have some powerballs cuz i need some


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Team CCE said:


> Make sure you check out the after hop on monday. The majestics are hosting, and will be a safe spot to chill with no problems.


 Yeah not like last year. I never went cause too much drama. Glad that the Majestics are.hosting it.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*If you are in the Vegas area you can visit our NEVADA Store located at:

**Cool Cars Nevada
1973 Whitney Mesa Dr
Henderson, NV 89014**

Also.... we offer "CALL AHEAD ORDERING". Simply call us, and we will have your order bagged and waiting for you to pick up .*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*




Pedro u should come to the CARL CASPER SHOW. FEBRUARY 24, 25 & 26 
http://www.carlcasper.com/


----------



## Erika CCE

If you are in the WEST COAST AREA..... Come and visit our NEW STORE located in Henderson NEVADA. 
http://www.coolcars.org/map.htm

We have all your Hydraulic & Airide needs!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

If you want me to send the registration form by mail (Hopping Competition for Carl Casper) PM me your address and I will be glad to do it!!! ----->*Erika**<----*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Pedro u should come to the CARL CASPER SHOW. FEBRUARY 24, 25 & 26
> http://www.carlcasper.com/


_I wish i could but i already have a event scheduled for that weakend._


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _I wish i could but i already have a event scheduled for that weakend._


...


----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS / NEVADA LOCATION!!!
ALL WEST COAST CUSTOMERS GET THEIR PARTS WITHIN 1-3 DAYS!!! 
IF YOU ARE IN THE AREA, STOP BY TO PURCHASE PARTS OR JUST TO CHECK OUT OUR STORE!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE HYDRAULICS & HIJACKER HYDRAULICS 







​


----------



## mr.widow-maker

TTT


Team CCE said:


> Don't for get we have a store in vegas for all your AIR and HYDRAULIC needs. Call in your orders early, for no waiting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

CALL 1 (888) 266-5969 TO MAKE YOUR ORDERS!!!


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Registration form already online!!!
http://carlcasper.com/pdf/hopping_entry_form.pdf


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homies!


----------



## Erika CCE

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup homies!


Not much, how u doing??? We're just here getting ready for the CARL CASPER SHOW!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup homies!


 *What's going oooooon! *


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE HYDRAULICS PUMPS. STARTING PRICE $249.95 ALL CCE PUMPS COME WITH MARZOCCHI GEARS 
 ​


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: now we have another tourist attraction we can hit when we go to Vegas ... and then we can hit Hooters :biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE

Los Neighbors said:


> :wave: now we have another tourist attraction we can hit when we go to Vegas ... and then we can hit Hooters :biggrin:


Yes!!! You can always go and visit our store


----------



## Erika CCE

WELDING OUR CYLINDERS!!! 








Cylinders available size: 4", 6", 8", 10", 12", 14", & 16" 
*BOTH 3/8" or 1/2" port*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I think Bruce is taking a nap in there lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I think Bruce is taking a nap in there lol


Bruce takes about 5 naps during the day lol, but the one in the pic is not Bruce


----------



## six4customs

:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> Bruce takes about 5 naps during the day lol, but the one in the pic is not Bruce


Yeah I knew that lol. Goofy girl ...


----------



## Erika CCE

See I told you Bruce don't have time to look at Layitlow because he's too "busy" lol jk Bruce!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> TTTx2


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> Bruce takes about 5 naps during the day lol, but the one in the pic is not Bruce


Ummmm :buttkick:


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> See I told you Bruce don't have time to look at Layitlow because he's too "busy" lol jk Bruce!!!


Hey.....I'm a one man show over here. Haven't had much time to get on here. tryin to wrap some projects up. :banghead:


----------



## Erika CCE

:rant: BLAH BLAH BLAH... haha jk Brusito


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET WE ALSO HAVE ALL YOUR AIR RIDE NEEDS IN OUR LOCATION IN NEVADA!!! FELL FREE TO STOP BY OR JUST CALL FOR PRICING AND AVAILABILITY FOR YOUR VEHICLE*


----------



## Erika CCE

News Letter!!! 







​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*1 more for Sweden... *


----------



## richardlowrider

registration form already! ORALE ...


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*at STREETLOW Chicago Show.... *


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT







​


----------



## Erika CCE

MY BIG ORDER!!! (SWEDEN) THANKS!!!







​


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*BRING YOUR KIDS AND ENJOY THE RIDE!!! THEY WILL ♥ IT *

 

Bring the kids to Carl Casper Auto Show February 24, 25 & 26 maybe they will get the chance to hit the switches on this real chromed out Lowrider!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OOOOOhhhhh Snap!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*All Hydraulic parts available!!! 1-2 day shipping to most of the United States*:biggrin: 
 ​


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *All Hydraulic parts available!!! 1-2 day shipping to most of the United States*:biggrin:
> ​


Nice!


----------



## Erika CCE

Pedrooo!!! me mandas algo con Bruce... jk lol :rofl:


----------



## Don Pedro

I sent some indian fry bread but i dont think it made it lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

_Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.






_​


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> _Want to say thanks to Bruce from CCE who came down to the shop friday night and hopped his truck at show in Yuma Az on saturday and took home some serious cash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​


_
*HECK YEAH!!! Thanks Pedro  *_


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> _
> *HECK YEAH!!! Thanks Pedro  *_


You said "heck", :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> You said "heck", :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Shut up Bruce I was trying to be nice... I guess it doesn't work lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Shoot, gosh darnit, shucks lol that's how erika rolls in the ville


----------



## Don Pedro

That's the first time a heard a mexican chick say HECK. It is the end of the world
.


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> That's the first time a heard a mexican chick say HECK. It is the end of the world
> .


haha I guess I've been in KY too long lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Shoot, gosh darnit, shucks lol that's how erika rolls in the ville


LOL quit making fun of me


----------



## Pinky Bitches

I wouldn't do that lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I wouldn't do that lol


Sure...


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> Sure...


No te dejes,,,,lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> No te dejes,,,,lol


Ves como me tratan Pedro se burlan de mi jaja!!!


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

Don Pedro said:


> That's the first time a heard a mexican chick say HECK. It is the end of the world
> .


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I wouldn't do that lol


You know how these mexican chicks get when they get mad, FIRECRACKER!!!! LOL Plus she looses her english and everything comes out in spanish:rofl: Dont worry Erika, your still my favorite mexican For now.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. Yes so true


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> You know how these mexican chicks get when they get mad, FIRECRACKER!!!! LOL Plus she looses her english and everything comes out in spanish:rofl: Dont worry Erika, your still my favorite mexican For now.



LOL U already know how I get Bruce but shhh don't tell them.... What u mean I'm ur favorite mexican for now??? u better change that to for ever and ever


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> LOL U already know how I get Bruce but shhh don't tell them.... What u mean I'm ur favorite mexican for now??? u better change that to for ever and ever


:thumbsup::run::loco:


----------



## Team CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


:rimshot:


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

*4 More days.... *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yeah can't wait lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

BRUCE came to visit us yeeehhh!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

TODAY IS THE FIRST DAY OF THE SHOW!!! WE HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU THERE. ALSO DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR OPEN HOUSE!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Thanks to all the people that came to our OPEN HOUSE!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*B.Y.B. Reppin'!!!! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*We are working on MARCH SPECIALS!!! Stay tune we will be posting them pretty soon!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


>


:roflmao: Ur funny!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*MARCH SPECIAL!!!
2 PUMP COMPETITION FBSS KIT $1,099.95 & FREE SHIPPING 
(REGULAR PRICE $1,199.95)**








Kit Consists Of:
2- CCE Competition Pumps **Chrome**
2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly (ITALIAN DUMPS)
2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
2- #6 15ft. Hose PARKER
1- #6 4ft. Hose PARKER
1- #6 3ft. Hose PARKER
2- Standard Cups (pair)
2- Donuts (pair)
1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
6- Solenoids
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED!!!*


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *MARCH SPECIAL!!!
> 2 PUMP COMPETITION FBSS KIT $1,099.95 & FREE SHIPPING
> (REGULAR PRICE $1,199.95)**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Consists Of:
> 2- CCE Competition Pumps **Chrome**
> 2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly (ITALIAN DUMPS)
> 2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
> 2- #6 15ft. Hose PARKER
> 1- #6 4ft. Hose PARKER
> 1- #6 3ft. Hose PARKER
> 2- Standard Cups (pair)
> 2- Donuts (pair)
> 1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
> 6- Solenoids
> ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED!!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup:


SPECIAL IS GOOD UNTIL THE END OF THIS MONTH SO START SAVING


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## DIPN714

Erika CCE said:


> *MARCH SPECIAL!!!
> 2 PUMP COMPETITION FBSS KIT $1,099.95 & FREE SHIPPING
> (REGULAR PRICE $1,199.95)**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Consists Of:
> 2- CCE Competition Pumps **Chrome**
> 2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly (ITALIAN DUMPS)
> 2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
> 2- #6 15ft. Hose PARKER
> 1- #6 4ft. Hose PARKER
> 1- #6 3ft. Hose PARKER
> 2- Standard Cups (pair)
> 2- Donuts (pair)
> 1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
> 6- Solenoids
> ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED!!!*


:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Our NV STORE has new inventory!!! Call to order today!!!


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR GREAT SPECIAL!!! THIS COMPETITION KIT COMES WITH MARZOCCHI PUMPHEADS!!!
**
MARCH SPECIAL!!!
2 PUMP COMPETITION FBSS KIT $1,099.95 & FREE SHIPPING 
(REGULAR PRICE $1,199.95)**








Kit Consists Of:
2- CCE Competition Pumps **Chrome**
2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly (ITALIAN DUMPS)
2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
2- #6 15ft. Hose PARKER
1- #6 4ft. Hose PARKER
1- #6 3ft. Hose PARKER
2- Standard Cups (pair)
2- Donuts (pair)
1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
6- Solenoids
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED!!!* ​


----------



## Erika CCE

BACK IN STOCK!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*BRINGING MORE & BETTER PRODUCTS IN. 
NEW MOTOR END CAPS!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Take a look at our NEW Motor End Caps.!!!! **Our 2 NEW MOTOR ENDS CAPS are designed to fit any of our Motors*:thumbsup:* (CCE Competition, HD & HIjacker)**$69 each *


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR 4 SWITCH PRE-WIRED PANELS. CALL FOR PRICING!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE** will be attending the Mesa Show!!!** 
Good Luck Brusso!*









*
n' Monday..... Phoenix after Hop!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT.!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*108" SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE* :thumbsup:







​


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Yeah boy! ... hey whos that good looking guy on the right with the black shirt? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Looks good brotha


----------



## Erika CCE

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> Yeah boy! ... hey whos that good looking guy on the right with the black shirt? :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*No Comment Jason.... u already know . lol *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE Puttin' it Down in ARIZONA.!!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check this out!!! What you think???
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7bkvNf2lJQ


----------



## Erika CCE

*OUR LATEST CREATION!!!!*







​


----------



## Don Pedro

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*T T T *


----------



## Erika CCE

*NEW INVENTORY!!! *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> *NEW INVENTORY!!! *


Wouldn't happen to be pumpheads and motors would it ??lol.


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> Wouldn't happen to be pumpheads and motors would it ??lol.


Maybe... lol jk! No Pinky when that happens we will let everybody know right away


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Erika CCE said:


> Maybe... lol jk! No Pinky when that happens we will let everybody know right away


I know. I'm just giving u a hard time and messing with you. It's like my job lol


----------



## Erika CCE

Pinky Bitches said:


> I know. I'm just giving u a hard time and messing with you. It's like my job lol


*I see... lol*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Parker Hoses, the best ones in the market!!!*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Team CCE.!!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*GM EVERYBODY!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*GM LIL  ..... Let's finish up this week with 
hard work and a positive attitude!! :thumbsup:
Make the most of your day 
♥ Norma







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE BLOCKS (Aluminum) 3/8" 1-2" and 1" port. Starting price is $59.95*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Video demonstration of our NEW CCE Turbine Cap.... *
*Our New motor end caps are designed to fit ANY of out motors 
**(CCE Competiton, HD & Hijacker)*:thumbsup:​


----------



## alex75

cool:boink:


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

[h=2]







[/h]*That's Right Roll'n Videos has teamed up with Oreilly Auto Parts to bring you the second annual custom car show! its going down April 29th 2012 at Oreilly on 59th Ave and Camel back RD (5858 W Camel back Rd Glendale,AZ 85301)! Awards for all classes. There will be bouncers for the Kids. you know we have to do a car hop! raffles will be going on all day. Live DJ(DJ Mid nite) in the mix!! Subway will be doing $5 meal deals the day of the show! so come on out with your ride and family to this event and have a good time! i hope to see you there!!!* 










*This show is sponsored by:*
*Oreilly Auto Parts
Subway
Circle K
Burger King
In The Streets Magazine
LFDY Graffix
Swing Custom Engraving
Cheetahs Gentalmens Club
Intruders Car Club
602 Auto Sports
Stereo Joe
DaVinci Designs
Raw Dog Customs
Big Boy Tires
Fish Designs
Street Life Customs
Sound Image
Tattoo Empire
Elite Auto Customs
Bradley Academy
Auto Culture
Joe 'pep' Guzman
Hellion Ind
more sponsors to come.......

*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Erika CCE said:


> *OUR LATEST CREATION!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


whats the ticket?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ONE8SEVEN said:


> whats the ticket?


*You are looking at $1199.00 for the PUMPS ONLY or ​**$1799.00 for a Complete kit. * ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*LEGACY C.C. Reppin' CCE to the fullest!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

Pinky Bitches said:


> Wouldn't happen to be pumpheads and motors would it ??lol.


HOPEFULLY IT'S THE DAMN SEALS FOR THE EXTREME CYLINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SMH


----------



## Erika CCE

PISTONPUMP-1 said:


> HOPEFULLY IT'S THE DAMN SEALS FOR THE EXTREME CYLINDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SMH


_*Sorry but we are still waiting on those seals too, they said we should have them by no later that Monday!!!*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Pinky Bitches

CCE_GiRL said:


>


Hey who stole my phrase. Pinkys kind of a big deal.


----------



## matdogg

Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey who stole my phrase. Pinkys kind of a big deal.


When you getting your cce tattoo....lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CCE_GiRL said:


>


is that donnie or bruce :shocked:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

THE REAL BIG M said:


> is that donnie or bruce :shocked:





matdogg said:


> When you getting your cce tattoo....lol





Pinky Bitches said:


> Hey who stole my phrase. Pinkys kind of a big deal.


*Hello There Mr....:wave: that's Donnie.... pretty badass tattoo right?! 

Hey Matt.... don't worry,pretty soon.....pretty soon

BTW Pinky..... **I'm Kind of a Big Deal! ** *


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Lol. Norma your funny ,and yes I am kind of a big deal lol


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Pinky Bitches said:


> Lol. Norma your funny ,and yes I am kind of a big deal lol


*Yeah yeah..... We all know u are "Kind" of a big deal. Show off! 

I know Im not "kind" of a big deal.....** I'M A BIG DEAL!** lol :bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:
I guess Im the ShowOff now.... lol:yes:

It was nice to see you last Friday.... *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We Welcome New Wholesale/Distributor Accounts!!! ​
**Be part of the Largest Hydraulics & Air suspension company. We are the #1 exporter of Custom Suspension parts in the WORLD.... From ALASKA to ARGENTINA, SWEDEN to SOUTH AFRICA, FRANCE to JAPAN.... Doesn't matter what part of the World you're......YOU CAN OPEN AN ACCOUNT WITH US! N' Be part of the CCE FAMILY :thumbsup:​
**I will be happy to answer any questions you may have regarding your new account. For New Account enquiries please feel free to mail me at [email protected] 
​
**We look forward to working with you in the future!!!! 

Norma 




​

​



​
*


----------



## Miami305Rida

Erika CCE said:


> *TTT*


Good talking with u today
Ben


----------



## Erika CCE

Same here Ben!!! BTW I will be calling you in a few about the order!!!


----------



## Erika CCE

*May 2012 News Letter!!!








If you will like to sign up and receive our Monthly News Letter click on the link below 
http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

NEWTOWN C.C. (Chicago,IL) .....:biggrin:​


Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Make sure to check out the NEW issue of DUB Magazine!! ​**
*​*Look for the CCE add!! Reverse Cover!​
*

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Make sure to check out the new issue of 
**Impalas Magazine!!*:thumbsup:​

*Order ur copy today!!! $5.99 + $5 S&H

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Look at what we just got in!!!
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We now Offer a Military Discount 
for all Active Duty or Retired U.S. Military!!! :biggrin:











Be sure to ask!!! In-Store discount Only! 
Not Valid with any other discounts or offers *Military ID Required*
​
*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*Triple Threat!!! '62 Convertible, '63 Wagon, '64 Hardtop!!!​**
*​*







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO HAVE BLACK HYDRAULIC TANKS AVAILABLE??? 
THEY ARE ONLY $19.95ea.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*If you haven't signed up to receive our newsletters yet, 
sign up here TODAY!!!:thumbsup:​
*
*http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm
​


​
*







*

​
*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

Its about that time again!!! *ShowFestin Tunica, MS. If anyone needs any air or hydraulic parts and would like to save on shipping let us know! Anything from fittings to full kits!!!*​*Look for the COOL CARS booth!!!​
























*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Some of our staff will be leaving Friday Morning, let us know if you need anything and will like to save on shipping!!!

http://www.showfest.com/*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Adex Dumps!!!
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*MAY-JUNE SPECIALS!!!*_










*Let me know if you have any questions, ERIKA!!!* ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS ENGINEERING getting ready to head out for ShowFest in Tunica, MS!! Stop by the booth tomorrow to check out this truck n' for some Killer Deals on hydraulic and air parts from Cce Hydraulics.... Tell them Norma sent you ​

**
Also.... JOSH will be shooting the show coverage for Tuckinlow magazine!!! =] Have a great time :thumbsup:








*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Let me know if you got any questions!!! ERIKA*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Erika CCE said:


> *Triple Threat!!! '62 Convertible, '63 Wagon, '64 Hardtop!!!​
> **
> *​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum that tre wagon looks fimilar..

Tell Clint to get crackin on her....he should be farther along by now....


----------



## Erika CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Dayum that tre wagon looks fimilar..
> 
> Tell Clint to get crackin on her....he should be farther along by now....


_*I will make sure Clint also gets your message*_


----------



## Erika CCE

_*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR AWESOME DEALS!!! 
**PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend.!!!!  Whether you are headed to a Car Show, Pool party, Picnic or Camping trip…… remember that Memorial Day Weekend is a time to have double celebration…… a chance to hang out with family and friends…... But more importantly time to remember and honor those who risked their lives to protect us and our country!
THANK YOU! 








 Please be safe!!!! ♥ Norma


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget about our 











If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at 
Email: [email protected]  
Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407

​








​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*GM EVERYBODY!!! Hope u all have a great week!!!*
 ​


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Another BIG ORDER going out :biggrin:
Thanks to our New Distributor!!!










3 BIG PALLETS *_


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Call and make your order before the special is over!!!**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT... *


----------



## AzsMostHated

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

We have VOGUES in-stock and ready to ship!!!! 
​












We offer tires for both heavy and light vehicles...We carry all major tire brands.


​

*** We also offer drop ship services for ur convenience ***
​
​












Give me a call 1888-266-5969 x 407 
​

Norma ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

There's a New Car Club in Town..... 
RELENTLESS C.C.!!:thumbsup:​

​Best of luck to all the members.
Happy to see a New CAR CLUB CHAPTER here in Louisville ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*SPECIALS ARE STILL GOOD UNTIL THE END OF THE MONTH!!!
LET ME KNOW IF YOU HAVE QUESTIONS OR NEED TO PLACE AN ORDER!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Thanks to all the customers that stopped by at our booth this past weekend!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*LAST WEEK FOR THE SPECIALS!!! 
TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THESE GREAT DEALS WHILE YOU CAN* :biggrin:







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Scrapin' the Coast was a success! 
Thanks to everyone who stopped by the booth!!:thumbsup:​

Here's a picture of our Hijacker Truck "Flashback" at the show


----------



## Erika CCE

*STREET MOTORS AVAILABLE IN THE STORE **
ONLY $89.95







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

BUENOS DIAS 
Here's comes the heat wave... low 90s today, 100-105 Thursday-Sunday!!! :facepalm:So please be careful, stay cool, and well hydrated.​

​Have a safe/good day everyone ♥ Norma​​​






​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE will be attending MIDWEST MAYHEM this weekend!!!







*


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## Erika CCE

*GOOD MORNING!!! *:biggrin:







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We'll be Closed on Wednesday July 4th 2012 . 
We will reopen the next business day with normal hours.​​Have a safe and happy 4th of july everyone. 
I hope everyone enjoys our Independence Day!! ​​​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Brian hopping "Pocket Change" ...... She's Baaaaaack.!!! ​:biggrin:











​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

July Newsletter....
Congrats Jose R Gutierrez from Rollerz Only C.C. 
​







for being selected as "Set-Up of the Month"!!!:biggrin:​


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

This 69 Chevrolet Impala has 3 CCE Competition Pumps, with 8 batteries. 8" Cylinders in front with 2 ton springs, 14" Super Strokers in rear Coiled Over with 2 ton precuts! a nice streetable setup with a killer 3 wheel! 
​








​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Please look at the notes above.... n' Feel free to call me if you have any questions :biggrin:

2 Pump Street Edition Kit consists of:
2- CCE Street Edition Pumps **Black tank**	
2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly	
1- 10 Switches & cable
2- #6 15ft. Hose	
2- Donuts (pair)
1- #6 4ft. Hose 
2- Standard Cups (pair)
1- #6 3ft. Hose 
6- Solenoids

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16537.100003999147704&type=1&relevant_count=1​


----------



## fidecaddy

Need a tracking # for my package.


----------



## Erika CCE

fidecaddy said:


> Need a tracking # for my package.


What is the name on the order?


----------



## fidecaddy

Already got it taken care of thanks


----------



## Erika CCE

fidecaddy said:


> Already got it taken care of thanks



No problem:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Make sure to check out www.dropjawmag.com/​Midwest Mayhem pics coming soon!!!


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Jeff Lewis Blazer is Body Dropped on 22's and features our CCE 2 Pump Street Kit!​*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

* at WESTSIDE PICNIC!!! TEAM CCE :thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

$20.00 each or 3 for $50.00  ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Have a great Friday, everyone!!!​*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*You can call or go to our NV store and pick up parts the same day!!!
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*AUGUST NEWSLETTER 2012..... 
Congratulations to Nate Metcher from Sydney Australia for being selected as the SET-UP OF THE MONTH!!! N' Special Thanks to SIX FOUR CUSTOMS AU. for doing an amazing job!:thumbsup:​*


----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*




LINK- CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012*_​


----------



## Erika CCE

This kit is still on sale for only $949.00 & FREE SHIPPING!!! Don't wait too long to order it  
Store hours: 9:00am- 6:00pm (Eastern Time) MONDAY - FRIDAY​
Phone #: 1-888-266-5969 Ext. 405
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CCE EQUIPPED.!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*A little technical info on our cylinders... *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Come & Support!!!*_


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check out our customer Rudy from Lowrider Connection!!! 
http://www.speedtv.com/video/tv-shows/hard-parts/*


----------



## Erika CCE

*2013 Calendar!!! Buy it now only $10.00**















*


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE

*Jason Caranto's Cadillac features our 2 pump Turbine Kit!!!
**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE HYDRAULICS BABY.!! *:biggrin:
*Keep up the good work Bruce *:thumbsup:*
Photo Courtesy of https://www.facebook.com/Wife.EPhotos
*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

A close-up picture of our August CCE Set-up Of The Month!!  
2 Pump TURBINE with Custom Engraved tanks, backing plates & slowdowns !!!!  ♥♥♥ it!! I have to give a BIG SHOUT OUT 
to Six Four Customs Australia who did an Amazing job!!
Keep up the good work Mr.Dazz :thumbsup:








​


----------



## Erika CCE

*T.T.T.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*These are pics from another show, but here is some examples of trophies people have made in the past! Let us know if your in!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Get in early on the new shirt design!, Pre Order ends This week!, if you want larger sizes you have to get in on this pre order, we will NOT be stocking any size larger than 3XL! so if u need a 4XL or bigger..... have to act now! these shirts during the pre order are $20 shipped!, after the preorder ends they are $25 shipped! They only come in black! call us today to order..... 
Call me 1888266-5969 x 407 Norma


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*so far it looks like it's going to be a great turn out!!!  :thumbsup:







*


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## lgh1157

When will you have more 2 ton precuts in stock ?

L


----------



## Erika CCE

lgh1157 said:


> When will you have more 2 ton precuts in stock ?
> 
> L



No, they are still on back order. It will probably be another 2-3 weeks before we see them again


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hanging out at BoboFit Car Show this past weekend!!! **
**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*1964 Impala Wagon with a 2 pump Old Skool kit 
installed by Rudy from LC , PA Chapter*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out ur NEW Switch Plates !!! ;]
Call NOW To Order! 1888-266-5969 x 407 
 ★ ☆ ✰ Norma Cce ★ ☆ ✰


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*1968 Coupe DeVille 
3 pump Competiton kit 
























*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Look at what we just got in!!!
All New Hydro-Graphic Dipped 4 Hole Switch Plates!!!
Call & Order Today!!! *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Another installed done by our Customer **Rudy. If your in the Northeast area and want to get a hydraulic installation or just buy some parts this is the guy you need to call 484-538-1717















*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have lots of fun & enjoy the 3 day weekend!!!**
From CCE FAMILY







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*September News Letter!!!**







*​​

*​*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Picture taken at "Heritage Car Show" 
this past weekend!!!*







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look what I got...NEW Shirts!!! ** T**hey look freaking awesome! *:thumbsup:*The New Shirts are available from SMALL to 3XL for $25 shipped!! 
They only come in black! Call us today to order...
1888-266-5969 x **407 ** Norma
*


----------



## ICED BOXX

any word yet on the hd motors?


----------



## Erika CCE

ICED BOXX said:


> any word yet on the hd motors?


Nothing yet


----------



## Erika CCE

*Post a photo of yourself wearing our CCE/Cool Car Shirt and we will draw a name for One Lucky Winner to receive our New Cool Cars Engineering Shirt! ** Cut off time is Wednesday,September 12 at 2:00pm EST.** GOOD LUCK!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*So who’s going to the NOPI Nationals???? 
Make sure to come out and visit TEAM CCE at the NOPI NATIONALS on the weekend of September 22,23 2012!!! *
*** Make sure to take pictures of TEAM CCE **
for our NEXT GIVEAWAY!
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Don't forget about our








​
**We are offering a KiLLer DeaL on our 444c Viair DUAL PACKS! 
Want to know the price..??? :] Shhh! It's a secret..... 
PRICE TOO LOW TO ADVERTISE!!
​**Call me or feel free to contact me at 
[email protected] 
Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407








*


----------



## hydrojunkie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzB4OI5Rfo
tell brian jay from ny say's hey. miss him


----------



## CCE_GiRL

hydrojunkie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMzB4OI5Rfo
> tell brian jay from ny say's hey. miss him


*I'll let him know...*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Let me know if you need pricing or have questions *:biggrin:







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*If you would like to be added to our **Waiting/Call List for the GOLD MARZOCCHIS** or receive notices in another way, Feel free to contact me 
1888-266-5969 ext **407** / **[email protected] *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Thanks to everyone who called/email yesterday!

Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called**

If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call, PLEASE CONTACT ME ** 1888-266-5969X 407! **[email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*IF IT'S NOT STAMPED MARZOCCHI, GUESS WHAT? IT'S NOT!!! *
*COOL CARS IS THE ONLY USA DISTRIBUTOR FOR THESE GEARS  
CALL FOR PRICE & INFORMATION 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405 
OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]*







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our COOL CARS TEAM will be going to the Nopi Nationals this weekend!!! *
*If you go to the show don't forget to stop by our booth* 







​


----------



## Don Pedro




----------



## Erika CCE

_*Team CCE/HIJACKER Clint, Chris & Donnie!!!*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE was at this past weekend's Nopi Show. 
**Show coverage coming soon!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

Erika CCE said:


> *IF IT'S NOT STAMPED MARZOCCHI, GUESS WHAT? IT'S NOT!!! *
> *COOL CARS IS THE ONLY USA DISTRIBUTOR FOR THESE GEARS
> CALL FOR PRICE & INFORMATION 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405
> OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

JUST2C said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Complete 2 Pump Hijacker Kit including our 
NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks & Switch Plate!!!!*​:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Let's start this morning with a picture of Mr. Pinky .....TEAM CCE Reppin' this past weekend at the SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS Show in Chicago *


----------



## Erika CCE

_HERE'S A CLOSER LOOK OF THE HIJACKER PUMP 
WITH HYDRO DIPPED TANK __"BENJAMIN'S"__
CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405
E-MAIL: [email protected]_







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*hELLO Everyone.... I have another Kit on Sale!!! :] 
3/8 FBSS Air kit w/ MANIFOLD BLOCKS & 5G. Silver tank 
$999 FREE SHIPPING!!! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x norma**
*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TEAM CCE/HIJACKER WANT TO WISH YOU ALL A GREAT WEEKEND!!!*
_I WANT TO SHARE WITH YOU GUYS THIS PICTURE OF ONE OF MY CUSTOMERS! _


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*3/8 FRONT & BACK FAST BAG KIT 
w/New Manifold & FB Panel w/Paddle Switches 
ONLY $799! :wow:
norma@coolcars.org or 1888-266-5969 x 407
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CONGRATULATIONS... Pete for being selected as our 
"CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH"!!! 
**
Well deserved!!! Thanks for ur Support!!! .
*


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

CCE_GiRL said:


> *If you would like to be added to our **Waiting/Call List for the GOLD MARZOCCHIS** or receive notices in another way, Feel free to contact me
> 1888-266-5969 ext **407** / **[email protected] *


WHATS THE $ ON THEM PUMP HEADS??


----------



## CCE_GiRL

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> WHATS THE $ ON THEM PUMP HEADS??


*$199.95 + shipping $20 **LMK*


----------



## JUST2C

Bump


----------



## CCE_GiRL

JUST2C said:


> Bump


*Thanks ....* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *TTT* :thumbsup:



:h5:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*UPDATE: If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call List, 
PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** 
[email protected]

*** Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called***

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*CHECK THIS OUT!!! MY CUSTOMER PEDRO @ CORONADO CUSTOMS HAS BRAND NEW COMP. MOTORS FOR SALE. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR PRICING (928) 580-8196**







*


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *CHECK THIS OUT!!! MY CUSTOMER PEDRO @ CORONADO CUSTOMS HAS BRAND NEW COMP. MOTORS FOR SALE. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR PRICING (928) 580-8196**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Only 8 left, thanks to everyone on Face Book that bought 12 last night._


----------



## Erika CCE

*Take a look at my BIG sale! 4-2 FAT BOY KITS 
Going to my customer out of the country, enjoy
**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*In Addition to our Hydro Dipped Kits, Now we offer Pin Striped Kits!!
We can custom make them whatever color you want.*
*** NEW 2 Pump Pin Striped Kit $999 ****
*Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma Cce.
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Don Pedro

_We have OG Marz gears #9-11-13 and CCE motors, send me a pm if your interested._


----------



## CCE_GiRL

October is Full of Specials here at CCE!!! :thumbsup:

- 480c Viair DUAL pack <------ too low to advertise / call 4 pricing
- 2 Pump "Hydro dipped" Kit $999 <-----FREE SHIPPING !!! 
- 3/8 Front & Back Air Kit $799 <----------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 3/8 FBSS Air Kit $999 <-----------------------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 2 Pump Pinstriped Kit $999 <--------------FREE SHIPPING !!!

These prices are good through Wednesday October 31th Only, so don't miss these great deals!!!! 
Call me at 1888-266-5969 x 407Norma 



You can check All our Special here.... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.111816882294949.16537.100003999147704&type=3​


----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR PIN STRIPED TANKS!!!







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TGIF.!!!! Check out this Beautiful 65' Impala from ROLLERZ ONLY Poland!!!**:biggrin:Remember ....You can check all our OCTOBER SPECIALS here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9147704&type=3

Feel free to call me.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma:biggrin:










*


----------



## 8t4mc

any 2 ton springs for vegas?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

8t4mc said:


> any 2 ton springs for vegas?


*
No springs yet.... I'll keep u guys posted.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt :yes:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*My homie from **Still Low** showin me some Love! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*

The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:

*These limited edition MARZOCCHIS will be available on First-come , First-serve basis.....Once they're gone they're gone!!! *

*The first wave of orders are going out TODAY and all the pre-ordes are scheduled to ship within the Next 3 business day. PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** Norma ** or feel free to email me at **[email protected]**THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!!!! ♥ Norma *


----------



## Erika CCE

*NEW & IMPROVED GOLD EDITION MARZOCCHI PUMPHEADS!!!
JUST GOT THEM IN!!! CALL ME FOR QUESTIONS AT 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*:thumbsup:


----------



## JUST2C

Erika CCE said:


> *NEW & IMPROVED GOLD EDITION MARZOCCHI PUMPHEADS!!!
> JUST GOT THEM IN!!! CALL ME FOR QUESTIONS AT 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> 
> The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:
> 
> *These limited edition MARZOCCHIS will be available on First-come , First-serve basis.....Once they're gone they're gone!!! *
> 
> *The first wave of orders are going out TODAY and all the pre-ordes are scheduled to ship within the Next 3 business day. PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** Norma ** or feel free to email me at **[email protected]**THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!!!! ♥ Norma *


*Don't settle for anything less than MARZOCCHI!!*:thumbsup: 
AvailableONLY here at CCE HYDRAULICS :nicoderm:​
*
To order.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 
or [email protected]
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE this past weekend at the 1st Annual Spinelli's Pizzeria Car Show X Graffiti Jam
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TEAM CCE "Donnie" at the 1st Annual **SPINELLI'S PIZZERIA** Car Show last weekend! *:thumbsup:​



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyeppoxlWdw&feature=youtube_gdata_player" target="_blank">


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*THINKING ABOUT SOME GREAT DEALS FOR **"BLACK FRIDAY"** ANY SUGGESTIONS???*
*CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE SO YOU SEE EVERYTHING WE OFFER!!!*
WWW.COOLCARS.ORG


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## Erika CCE

SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> :thumbsup:uffin::420:


*Hello* :h5:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!

​









FYI. today we are closing a little early @4:30 Eastern Time. 

​

** Please Be safe out there tonight....both trick-or-treaters and drivers! ***
​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CONGRATULATIONS 2 **Chris Espina from Auburn Wa on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH! N’ Also a BIG SHOUT OUT 2 STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE**for being selected as our DISTRIBUTOR SPOTLIGHT!! Thanks for the ♥ n’ support! *:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Look at you Bruce.... When I Grow Up I Want to Be Just Like You!!! *:yes:*lol **You are My Idol! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

www.tuckinlow.com


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club*
> *Yuma**, Az*
> *Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
> *Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class!
> 
> 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition.
> For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


*I'll be there lol*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Super busy day yesterday......Ready for Day#2 of our early 
BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!!! 

***Prices too Low to Advertised *** 
Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*My “Pre-Black Sunday” sale is going on right now and goes through 6:00 PM (EST)** , Only a few hours left to Call! ** Pre-Black Friday sale featuring 20-40% Off Everything!! 

Feel free to pm me or email me with ur order & name/contact number So I can Call you back on Monday! **[email protected] or [email protected] 

**One of the Best Selling items of the Day..."72 Volt Battery Charger" 
(( Regular price $250)) BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL** $175 !!!**!*











*Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "*

*-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*Don't miss out!!!!!
1888-266-5969 X **407*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h] *BEEN VERY BUSY FOR THE LAST FEW DAYS AT OUR STORE! 
THANKS TO EVERYBODY FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL, E-MAIL OR PM WITH ANY QUESTIONS.
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
[email protected]* ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OK Guys... I just received the CCE Competition Motors & HD Motors. Please let me know if u need to place an order. All pending order will be going out within the Next 1-2 Days. Thank you So Much for ur Patience! *

*Norma*
*1888-266-5969 x 407 *


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

Did ya' like our Black FridaySales??? 
What do you think about a Christmas Sale!??!??







​


----------



## micster8

Are the motors gonna be on sale for Christmas.


----------



## CCE_GiRL

micster8 said:


> Are the motors gonna be on sale for Christmas.


*:wave: HELLO Mike... yEAH motors will be on sale  Let me know....*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Get ready for our 
"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE"!!!
20-40% OFF of All Air & Hydraulic parts:wow: 









Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma​
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

December's Newsletter!​CONGRATULATIONS
to Jose Renteria from Albuquerque, NM on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH!:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*I really hope you guys saved up some money for this Christmas because we will have lots of GREAT DEALS starting next week!!! 
**You can call now and put your order in  888-266-5969 ext. 405 or e-mail to[email protected]







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

"12 Days of Christmas Sale"You have another chance to get them for a Great Price!!!
*
One of the Best Selling last sale was our "72 Volt Battery Charger" (( Regular price $250)) 
SALE PRICE $175 !!!








*

*
Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "

-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*
Feel free to pm me or email to place an order.... just leave ur name/contact number & what u would like to order and I'll give u a call back as soon as I can. **[email protected] or [email protected]
*
1888-266-5969 x 407 <-- Norma


----------



## Erika CCE

*All Hydraulics *_*KITS & PARTS*_* are on special!!! 
Call now to make your order 1-888-266-5969 *







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Looking for a Badass Battery Charger?? 
WeLL.... THIS IS YOUR CHANCE!!!!
**NEW** INDUSTRIAL SERIES BATTERY CHARGER (Regular $900) 
SALE PRICE $629 !!! 

*​







*
Eight independent 12 amp fast charger, 8 amp medium charge 2 amp trickle charge fully automatic Microprocessor Controlled Outlets.

1. Eight Individual Battery status Meters
2. Eight detachable 6ft. cords with 75 amps color coded clamps
3. Patent Pending "Thermal Runaway" protection
4. Separate standard & gel setting to **assure complete charge
5. Fan Cooled for dependability and peak performance
6. Heavy Duty steel case for durability
7. Charges 12 volt batteries

**To order 1888-266-5969** x **407 NORMA **:biggrin:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE" going on Right NOW!!!! **
Feel free to call me , pm me or email me if you have any questions...1888-266-5969x **407 Norma**

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Check this kit out!!!*
2 PUMP CCE *FATBOY *KIT ONLY *$1,190.00*








*This kit includes:
2- Fatboy Pumps **Chrome**
4- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
4- Dumps
1- 10 Switch Pre-wired Box
4- 1/2 Comp. Check Valves
2- 3/8 Comp. Slowdown
2- 15' #6 Parker Hose
1- 3' #6 Parker Hose
1- 4' #6 Parker Hose
4- #6 Parker Return Hose
2- Regular Cups (pair)
2- Donuts (pair)
6- Solenoids
ALL FITTINGS!!!

Feel free to contact me with any questions or prices 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 or e-mail to [email protected]
* ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

**** COMPLETE 59-64 IMPALA KIT *** Sale Price ONLY $1619!!! 
Regular price $2080 ..... Savings of $461 !!! *:wow:* 

- #10-5300 Kit 3/8 Up & 3/8 Down 
- #Front Upper & Lower Brackets 
- #Rear Upper Brackets 
- #Wishbone
- #Rear Lower Trailing Arms with Bags mount

**Call for more info 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma** or** [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE

*4 Hole switch plates are also on sale!!! **
ONLY $24.00ea 







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Subscribe to our Monthly Newsletters to keep updated with the most recent Set-Up of the Month, New Products, Tech Articles & More!!! http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm 

Do you wan to be the*​*NEXT SeT-uP Of ThE MoNtH!!?*​*:biggrin:
Submit your photos to....*​*[email protected]*​*or*​*[email protected]
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Pretty cool videos of Carl Casper 2012! **I'll see you guys soon!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Don't forget our "12 Days of Christmas Sale" is going on Right Now!!!! Hurry up! sale ends Friday










To order 1888-266-5969 x407 Norma
​
[email protected]​


----------



## Erika CCE

_*WEEK #2 HERE WE GO!!!*_
_*THIS IS THE LAST WEEK FOR THE SPECIALS, GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE BEFORE THEY ARE OVER. ALL HYDROS & AIR RIDE KITS & PARTS ARE BETWEEN 20% & 40% OFF.*_















​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*2 PUMP FRONT & BACK **Hijacker Hydraulics** Kit 
**$750 w/ FREE SHIPPING!!!!!**

includes: 
- (2) Econo-Jacker Chrome Pumps
- (2) Single Dump Assemblies
- (2) pr 8" Cylinders
**- (2) pr Regular Cups
- (2) pr Donuts
- (2) 3 Prong Switches
- (4) Solenoids
- All fitting & Hoses.

((( TANK PLUG NOT INCLUDED)))

1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma** 
or **[email protected] 
*


----------



## Erika CCE

_Hydraulic Tanks *CHROME & BLACK* also on sale!!! _







​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]








[/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THESE GREAT DEALS!!!*
*GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THEM. 
YOU HAVE UNTIL 6:00PM TODAY TO PUT YOUR ORDERS IN.*








 ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h]


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Hope you all have a wonderful start to 2013!!!

**Let's start the New Year right.....
**Remember "What u get by achieving your goals isn't as important as what u BECOME by achieving your goals"*
*Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE *:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... We are bringing **SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN** BACK!!!! *:thumbsup:* YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY.... I Can't wait! 
We were think like around August, WHO'S DOWN??? 
***** Stay Tuned for more Details ***
*


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up bruce


----------



## 86 monte carlos

What up man I'm going to buy a setup I want to buy 3 pumps 2 street for the back and 1 for the front I don't know what to get ether a fatboy or fuerte I want 14" cylinders on tha back can you pm a price if I get the fuerte everthing I need to change for the fittings


----------



## CCE_GiRL

86 monte carlos said:


> What up man I'm going to buy a setup I want to buy 3 pumps 2 street for the back and 1 for the front I don't know what to get ether a fatboy or fuerte I want 14" cylinders on tha back can you pm a price if I get the fuerte everthing I need to change for the fittings


*hello .... please pm me ur e-mail so I can send a quote directly to ur email * *ttyl.... norma *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Attention all Hoppers..... Here's the Link for the Hop Registration form n' also The Hop "RULES". Please make sure you read the rules carefully....... There will be NO EXCEPTIONS!!! ** I'll see you guys soon!! * 
http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/bH9zY7KkMPyVN9jJxi9d%2BA

**** Make sure to click on the bottom of the webpage..... 
"CLICK HERE TO START DOWNLOAD FROM SENDSPACE"*


----------



## 86 monte carlos

CCE_GiRL said:


> *hello .... please pm me ur e-mail so I can send a quote directly to ur email * *ttyl.... norma *


I don't know how to send pms


----------



## Erika CCE

_TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Are you ready for some tax return specials!!!*_
_*What would you like???*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*it's Almost time for the MADNESS to begin here at CCE *hno: *lol **

**It is never too early to get a QUOTE …..**
Please feel free to call me or e-mail me on **ANYTHING YOU NEED! ** 
*







*
*
*1888-266-5969 X** 407 **or **norma**@coolcars.org*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt :h5:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Erika CCE

Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club*
> *Yuma**, Az*
> *Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
> *Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm)
> *Vehicle must have factory style engine.
> **IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class!
> 
> 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition.
> For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


*Carl Casper is the week after your show  You should really think about coming over! *


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

*IN A CAR CLUB AND STILL DON'T HAVE AN ACCOUNT SET UP WITH US? WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR??? 
ITS VERY SIMPLE!! JUST HAVE YOUR CC PRES. CONTACT ME FOR MORE INFO!!!
888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR [email protected]







*​

*Erika @ Cool Cars 
CCE Hydraulics, CCE AirRide
7514 Preston Hwy.
Louisville, KY. 40219
(888) 266-5969 ext. 405
[email protected]
http://www.facebook.com/erika.ccehydraulics 
*​


*Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote  ​Blog this Post   
*
*
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Do you want to Rep ur Car Club N be part of CCE WALL OF FAME?....Well this is your Chance ** We are currently in process of re-vamping our show room and we are clearing a wall that we plan to dedicate to CAR CLUB plaques!! 

Would you be interested in sending in one of your club's plaques in to hang!??!?









*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*ALL NEW DIGITAL 2013 COOL CARS CATALOG!!!
*

http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog/1


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2][/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ONLY $999 !!! 
**FREE SHIPPING!**
(continental US only)

Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]

*​









*
HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE:
- 2 Pumps w/ NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks
- 2 Dual Dump Assemblies w/ Delta Dumps
- 2 prs 8" Competition Cylinders
- 6 Solenoids
- Steel Braided Ret. Hoses
- w/Fenner Pumpheads 
- (1) NEW $$ Hydro Dipped Switch Panel 
- (4) Switches + Cable*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Taxes almost here and I'm going to buy a setup I want a 3 pump. I want the street kit for the back and a fatboy pump for the front going to up grade 1 pair of cylinders to a 14" and also some deepcups,the coil over,some cylinder extensions and upgrade the gearhead for the street kit tha same as the fatboy an last the 2 ton blue precuts springs can you pm me a quote


----------



## CCE_GiRL

86 monte carlos said:


> Taxes almost here and I'm going to buy a setup I want a 3 pump. I want the street kit for the back and a fatboy pump for the front going to up grade 1 pair of cylinders to a 14" and also some deepcups,the coil over,some cylinder extensions and upgrade the gearhead for the street kit tha same as the fatboy an last the 2 ton blue precuts springs can you pm me a quote


*No Problem.... Let us know whenever u r ready. I'll pm you a quote with all the details*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*HIJACKER offers the BEST DEALS on The Market!! 
Hands Down!!!! NO SHIPPING , NO TAX!!! *:thumbsup:*

$849 Shipped!! 
2 Pump Hi-Jacker F&B Only Kit
**
Feel free to call me or pm me with any questions 1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma*​*
*​








*(Free shipping to Continental US ONLY! / Tax Free| EXCLUDING KY)*​


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Now you can also order HIJACKER online:*
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/ ​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT ALL THE GREAT DEAL THIS MONTH HAS FOR YOU!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*OkaY..... Who wants FREE LUNCH of your Choice for a WHOLE WEEK????? ME ME ME ME ME !!! 

We are having a Contest here in the Office this whole week.... Whoever Sells the Most will get FREE LUNCH for a COMPLETE WEEK! Starting today....So please HELP ME WIN!!! Holla' at me if you need Anything!!!! Okay Guys LET'S WIN!!!! **THANKS ♥ Norma 1888-266-5969 or [email protected]

*


----------



## Erika CCE

*T.T.T.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*TAX SEASON Deals!** We are running awesome deals on AIR N HYDRAULICS. We have 3 kits on sale….. **w/FREE SHIPPING!!!*:thumbsup:*

- 3/8 Front & Back Manifold kit w/ Silver Tank **$799**
- ‎2 Pump Front & Back ONLY! **$849**
- 2 Pump FBSS EconoJacker Kit **$950**

(HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE: Delta Dumps, Fenner Pumpheads , street motors)

**** Also make sure to Check out our **New Online Catalog http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?mode=window**
**
***While Supplies Last! **155-80-13 Milestar $49!!** ea. (+shipping) Average shipping $40-$80 = TOTAL PRICE Shipped $236 / 276!!!

**Please..... If there is anything I can do to help please do not hesitate to let me know. Thank you! 
**Norma 1888-266-5969 x **407 **[email protected] *​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt... :biggrin:*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Have a great weekends everybody! *


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Can't wait till my setup gets home


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> Can't wait till my setup gets home


:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON

CCE_GiRL said:


> *This year marks the 50th Anniversary for the Carl Casper Custom and Louisville New Car Show and Cce Hydraulics could not be more excited and honored to participate once again. For the past 10 years, we have been invited to produce the hydraulic competition and put on a "show" for the crowd, which has proven to be a huge success! I must say, it has been wonderful to see folks travel coast to coast to support the Show they love by bringing their cars out!! BUT one thing is for sure..... West Coast, bring your car(s) and your "A" Game because it's all about putting on a great show for a tremendous crowd! Don't let our "Southern Hospitality" fool you into believing you "made" the show; the audience, our staff and our great city ensure ALL feel welcome! It's what's bred in our bones here in the Commonwealth! Safe travels as you head to the greatest place this side of anywhere!*


YES SIR!!!!!


----------



## 86 monte carlos

What's going on Norma by any chance you know the tracking # for the setup cause I'm going out town just to arrangement


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

86 monte carlos said:


> What's going on Norma by any chance you know the tracking # for the setup cause I'm going out town just to arrangement


*Yeah.... check ur messages . N Thank you!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Got my setup in yesterday can't wait to get it installed Thankks...


----------



## CCE_GiRL

86 monte carlos said:


> Got my setup in yesterday can't wait to get it installed Thankks...


*
Excellent....*:thumbsup:*make sure to post some pics N let us know if u have any questions. TTYL*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*CARL CASPER SHOW is only 8 days away!!!! **I’m currently taking Pre-orders for the Show so you can pick up your parts at the Booth or at the Store**. Remember……If pre-pay you won’t have to pay KY TAXES . 

Let me know if you need any pricing or parts. Our Store will be open on Friday regular hours from 9:00 to 6:00 pm. Please Don’t wait until the last minute to place your order. Feel free call, pm or email me at** [email protected]**. 
1888-266-5969 x** 407**We’ll see you guys soon!!!!! **NORMA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES, WE GOT THEM BACK! ITALIAN DUMPS ONLY $79.95*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*COOL CARS** is extremely proud to announce that we are bringing back Southern Showdown for 2013! We have a full, fun weekend prepared for everyone, so make sure to mark your calendars and share this flyer with your friends... while you're at it, go check out the **Southern Showdown facebook** page at **http://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky* *"like"** and share the page with your friends! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

We are offering some Craaaaazy Deals on WHEELS & TIRE packages
(mounted and balanced, ready to go)
​SUPER LOW PRICES.... Don't wait, Call for availability!!!! 
1888-266-5969 EXT 407:thumbsup:​​
*** SALE ENDS FEB.22 or UNTIL SUPPLIES LAST***
​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Hydro kit of the week!!!*







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## 86 monte carlos

Wuz up can you pm me on how to hook up the switchbox its a fatboy kit


----------



## CCE_GiRL

86 monte carlos said:


> Wuz up can you pm me on how to hook up the switchbox its a fatboy kit


http://www.coolcars.org/tech/hydro/prewired2.htm


----------



## Erika CCE

*Our simulator car in action at the Carl Casper Show 2013*


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES this kit is a complete FRONT/BACK/SIDE TO SIDE AND IT'S ONLY $949.95 **FREE SHIPPING***







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*"CCE SET-UP OF THE DAY" ...... Jason's 84 Coupe "BLUE" DeVille ** If u are looking for something DIFFERENT check out this **CCE TURBINE** Set-up. The Turbine kit has dual pressure ports and dual return ports on the sides of the block with a large competition Marzocchi pumphead. This kit without a doubt one of my favorite kits..... the possibilities are Endless! *:thumbsup:*

*** 2 Pump TURBINE KIT $1399.95 *** FREE SHIPPING! 
( EXCLUDES Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands)

To Order or to get a Quote call..... 1888-266-5969 x 407 **

SET-UP: 2 custom machined CCE Turbine pumps,Oil coolers,Oil System Dumps,1/2" Headline,5 battery,color matched trunk panels.

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Did you know that our **4-Links & Trailing Arms are made with 1.5 Inch DOM ¼ wall round tube**. Our adjustable ends have the most thread penetration on the market. Built to withstand even the most extreme conditions. 100% Hand TIG welded in House. **They are MADE IN THE USA! **:thumbsup:
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## 8t4mc

good setup^^^^^^^^^^ bought 2 kits recently and really happy with yalls stuff.


----------



## Erika CCE

8t4mc said:


> good setup^^^^^^^^^^ bought 2 kits recently and really happy with yalls stuff.


*Thanks! Please let us know if you need anything else *


----------



## Erika CCE

Building up stock on our Trailing Arms, 100% TIG welded here in house, strongest on the market!









Upper trailing Arms $199.00 pair
Lower Trailing Arms $209.00 pair ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

8t4mc said:


> good setup^^^^^^^^^^ bought 2 kits recently and really happy with yalls stuff.


*
Thank you so much for your feedback!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We salute and support all our Armed Forces! 
THANK YOU!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

Erika CCE said:


> *YES, WE GOT THEM BACK! ITALIAN DUMPS ONLY $79.95*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*We got some 14's in stock!!!  185-70-14 WW Futura.
While supplies last $70.00ea plus shipping! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*What do u think??? I like it!  
We can get u **ANY COLOR COMBINATION IMAGINABLE**!!! *​:thumbsup:​*Call me at 1888-266-5969** x **407** NORMA**★ *​*or PM me for more details*
*









**Still on SALE .....While supplies last **
*155-80-13 Milestar Tires **$49!** ea 
*185-70-14 WW Futura **$70! **ea








Plus shipping!!....Appproximate Shipping Cost anywhere in the US $50*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Check out this Beautiful 71 T-bird from Denver Colorado featuring one of our CCE Air Systems. Michael Valdez’s Thunderbird was featured in Lowrider Magazine a few years back. 

It is always nice to know that everyday somehow, someway we are a part of projects from Coast to Coast, But it's EVEN MORE REWARDING when they acknowledge you by saying….. “THANK YOU” :thumbsup:

So Michael Valdez..... Once Again THANKS for the shout–out!!! ♥ Norma 

If you want to see more ...... http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1101_lrmp_1971_ford_thunderbird/


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*ONLY 1 Set... $890 !! ( USA GOLD ) 
13X5.5 Gold Nipples, Gold Bullets, Gold Hub. 
(+Shipping) :] 1888-266-5969 x 407 NormA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## abraham62

How much for 13x7 and 14x7 with tires ?
Black dish,black spoke with chrome nipples,chrome hub with chrome two straight wing knock off?


----------



## CCE_GiRL

abraham62 said:


> How much for 13x7 and 14x7 with tires ?
> Black dish,black spoke with chrome nipples,chrome hub with chrome two straight wing knock off?


*you are looking at $940 for a set of 13's or 14's wheels only + $120/150 shipping. Now the tire I will have to drop ship from a different warehouse, but u are looking at $246 shipped for a set of 155-80-13 Milestars or $330 shipped for 185-70-14 WW Futuras. Please feel free to call me if you have any questions. *


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*13x7 or 14x7 (as shown in this picture) **$2380 **
+ Shipping 

- Color Dish Design
- Chrome Diamond Cut Spokes
- Gold Diamond Cut Spokes
- Color Spokes “Tangerine”
- Color nipples “Violet”
- Gold Engraved hubs 

Feel free to PM ME or * *[email protected]** or just 
call me at 1888-266-5969 x **407** Norma*:thumbsup:​


----------



## Redeemed1

Are you running any specials on CCE front back side to side set ups? I'm interested thanks.


----------



## Erika CCE

Redeemed1 said:


> Are you running any specials on CCE front back side to side set ups? I'm interested thanks.


We are always running good deals on all our products. I will message you to give you prices


----------



## Erika CCE

*We are bringing back the "BENJAMINS" hydro dipped tank kits and in addition to that we also have "SKULLS" hydro dipped tanks! Now you can get any of our Hydraulic Kits with these tanks. Please feel free to call, message or e-mail me with any questions  
* 888-266-5969 Ext. 405
* [email protected]*








​


----------



## Erika CCE

www.coolcars.org


----------



## Erika CCE

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## abraham62

do you offer stainless spokes?


----------



## Erika CCE

abraham62 said:


> do you offer stainless spokes?


_No, for now we can only get all chrome or power coated spokes._


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Enter to win a **FREE Hijacker Hydraulics kit** courtesy of Hijacker Hydraulics-Cool Cars Engineering. GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!*:thumbsup:*Don't forget to "LIKE" All our PAGES!**

ENTER HERE (Not Mobile Compatible):*

https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag/app_257396697632685


----------



## Erika CCE

*Are you guys ready for some HOT SPECIALS?
We got both HYDRO & AIR KITS going on for a great deal
Call, e-mail or pm 888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]
(ALL AIR KITS ARE $50.00 OFF REGULAR PRICE)*
















​


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE 2 PUMP COMPETITION KIT only *$1,199.95 *FREE SHIPPING*
This kit comes with MARZOCCHI #9 GEARS and ITALIAN DUMPS. All the top of the line products out in the market are here at COOL CARS!!!**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Feel free to visit our websites and please let me know if you have any questions* 
[url]http://www.ccehydraulics.com/
[/URL]http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*New COOL CARS shirts!!! $19.95 ea.
**















*
​


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

*Father's Day is just around the corner, spoiled yourself with one of our Air or Hydro kits we got on sale!!! Please feel to call me if you have any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*







​


----------



## Erika CCE

*GAME OVER* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE HYDRAULIC KITS STARTING PRICE FOR: 
1 PUMP SET UP $549.95 (FRONT OR BACK)
2 PUMP SET UP $1,099.95 (FRONT, BACK, SIDE TO SIDE)
CALL NOW AND ASK FOR OUR EVERYDAY DISCOUNTS! 
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
*








​


----------



## Erika CCE

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION*


----------



## CCE_GiRL

Looking for an affordable Hotel in the Downtown area *WITHIN WALKING DISTANCE* to the show?! You can call the *Econo Lodge Downtown*, they have rooms available starting at *$79 per night!!*:thumbsup:

*Only 5 Blocks away from the show....** Doesn't get much closer than that Hurry up n Book Now!!!
*










*** Make sure you mention *"COOL CARS/CAR SHOW"* to get special pricing ***

*Econo Lodge Downtown*
401 South 2nd St.
Louisville, KY 40202
Phone: (502) 583-2841

http://www.econolodge.com/hotel-louisville-kentucky-KY149

*Feel free to call me if u guys have any questions....** Norma*


----------



## KingsWood

Erika CCE said:


> *GAME OVER* :thumbsup:



Any videos of the hop?


----------



## Erika CCE

GOOD MORNING!!! Well, we're only 1 month away from our SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN SHOW X Make sure to pre-register at our store or click the "start download" link below. You can also send me your e-mail and I will be more than happy to send you the form http://www.sendspace.com/file/r2n2zc


----------



## Erika CCE

KingsWood said:


> Any videos of the hop?


Go to Rick's FB page, he has a cfew videos there for this hopper!
https://www.facebook.com/rick.murray.31?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*Italian Dumps are back in stock! $79.95ea *


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget Pre-registration ends August 1st 2013. You can register at the store and pay then or just call us and we will be happy to assist you! (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969 ext. 405 Erika 








*


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*It's Official.... **Lowrider Magazine** will be covering our **10th Southern Showdown **!!! **with your support.... we can make this show once again **one of the biggest shows in the mid-west** & will be able to enjoy it for many more years to come!!! 

*
*HOPE TO SEE Y'ALL THERE!!!! *
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/hotnews/1307_10th_edition_southern_showdown/


----------



## DIPN714

HEY PINKY


----------



## Erika CCE

The design is ready! The 10th Edition Southern Showdown Car Show T-shirt!!! We’ll only be printing limited quantities beyond the pre-orders. 
We will run the pre-order for 1 week ONLY, so get yours NOW! They will be going fast!! 

_*$20.00 per shirt. Sizes range from Small to 4XL

Pre-orders can be picked up at the show. For those who can’t make it but still want a shirt remember we ship Worldwide! 

To order please call 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405*_


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt :tongue:


----------



## Erika CCE

*








*
WOW!! We we have a long week ahead of us!!! We would like to thank everybody for the support we have received so far in the journey in bringing _*Southern Showdown X (SSX)*_ back to the circuit! We hope to have a fun & exciting show as they always have been!! Can't wait until THIS weekend!!!
*







* ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*3 more days before the show....
Please feel free to contact us if you have any questions! 
888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600 or visit our FB page Souther Showdown X
**https://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky?ref=br_tf*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Here's a little map that shows the parking spots and show area. If you are hauling a trailer, the best thing for you to do is to park on the street (free parking) Please feel free to contact us with any questions at (502) 969-7600 or 888-266-5969**








*


----------



## Erika CCE

​


----------



## Erika CCE

*Don't forget the Hop starts at 2 o'clock (Saturday only)









*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*Pinky!!! *_:worship::thumbsup::biggrin:








​


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Thank you so much to everyone who came out and supported us at Southern Showdown*:thumbsup:*. It was nice to finally meet some of our fb & lil Friends**. I’m really looking forward to the next Southern Showdown….. till next time my peeps!*:wave:*
I will have some pictures over the next few days for you to enjoy*uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

_ttt_


----------



## Erika CCE

Have hydraulics but looking for a smoother ride? With the proper spring ratio along with an accumulator can make your vehicle ride like factory or better!Adding accumulators can comfort your ride by just adding a few fittings! 
Call today to get yours! Buy them now for only $119.95 
888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

TUCKINLOW shirts! 
- Size S-3XL
-Color red with black letters
-Only $19.95ea
**CALL NOW AND ORDER YOURS TODAY 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*
*


----------



## Erika CCE

Motor end caps! 
Change the look of your pump by adding this end caps to your motors!!! 
$69.95ea


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

"RAW" STEEL OLD SKOOL BACKING PLATES ONLY $10.00ea 
(while supplies last)
Perfect for your basic set up, ready to get painted, powder coated, engraved, chromed etc...
For questions or to order please call 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

CCE HYDRAULICS EQUIPPED:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Mr Cucho

What's da prise on a full kit of two CCE FATBOYS pumps with a
4 Hole Pre-wired Switch Panel ship to Texas 77803 !!


----------



## Erika CCE

Mr Cucho said:


> What's da prise on a full kit of two CCE FATBOYS pumps with a
> 4 Hole Pre-wired Switch Panel ship to Texas 77803 !!


2 pump fat boy kit will cost you $1,399.95 with the 4 sw. pre-wired panel! *FREE SHIPPING* Please let me know if you have any more questions or need pricing!


----------



## KAKALAK

Bump


----------



## Mr Cucho

Erika CCE said:


> 2 pump fat boy kit will cost you $1,399.95 with the 4 sw. pre-wired panel! *FREE SHIPPING* Please let me know if you have any more questions or need pricing!


Thax !! Yea I want to star with that set up !!! Any # to call for more info an how to make da payment ? If u can pm !!Thx aka Mr Chuco !!


----------



## Erika CCE

Mr Cucho said:


> Thax !! Yea I want to star with that set up !!! Any # to call for more info an how to make da payment ? If u can pm !!Thx aka Mr Chuco !!


*I just messaged you but here's the number again **888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## Mr Cucho

Erika CCE said:


> *I just messaged you but here's the number again **888-266-5969 ext. 405*


Ok thx I just seen it !!!


----------



## Mr Cucho

I'm been calling but no one answers !!


----------



## Erika CCE

Mr Cucho said:


> I'm been calling but no one answers !!


*
We are on eastern time, we're open Mon- Fri from 9am-6pm If you can't get a hold of us just pm me your number and I will call you as soon as I can!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Aircraft Style 3/8 Slowdown Valve! $79.95*


----------



## Erika CCE

October Specials! Please feel free to call me if you have any more questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 ​


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE

*:thumbsup:ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Did you know we also sell tires and yes we keep them in-stock! Stop by our store or just give us a call to order 888-266-5969 *
We just got 16 pcs. 185-70-14 WW tires in our NEVADA store! If you're in the area you're more than welcome to stop by or just have them ship to you. Remember shipping takes 1-2 days for most of the states


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

[h=5]Well here ya' go! These specials are good until the end of November! Please feel free to call, message, or e-mail if you have any questions or need pricing 
888-266-5969 ext. 405 // [email protected] 
- THESE DEALS ARE GOOD FOR EVERYBODY!! SHIPPING & HANDLING WILL APPLY ($20) CONTINENTAL U.S. ONLY! [/h]


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

do you sell the air cylinders like r&h hydraulics


----------



## Erika CCE

L1ncr1d3r said:


> do you sell the air cylinders like r&h hydraulics


*No, ours are different. *


----------



## Erika CCE

[h=2]







[/h]








*For all of you looking for FRONT, BACK & PANCAKE kit here's a great offer! 
One pump, two dump kit for only $720.00 (sale price) Kit consist of:
1- CCE Street Edition Pump**Chrome** (w/ MARZOCCHI GEAR #7)
1- CCE Dual Dump Assembly (w/ ITALIAN DUMPS)
1- #6 15ft. Hose (PARKER HOSES) 
5- #6 4ft. Hose (PARKER HOSES)	
4- 3/8 to #6 Elbow 
2- #6 to #6 to #6 Tee
2pr- 8" Competition Cylinder (COMPETITION)
2pr- Donuts
2pr- Regular Cups
2- 3prong switches
1- 6 prong switch
13'- 9 wire switch cord
3- Solenoids (ACCUMAX)*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!! 
*** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***

** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches. 
For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*


----------



## plague

Those are nice


----------



## CCE_GiRL

plague said:


> Those are nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Scratch and Dent Hydraulic Tanks **$10ea**. Only about 70 pieces left! 
Call 1888-266-5969 **ext 407*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*I just want to take a moment to wishing everybody a **Very Happy Thanksgiving**!!

I'm really looking forward to spending this day with my family….. relaxing, eating, sharing memories n make new ones. ** It's important that we Don't forget the real meaning of Thanksgiving**. So when you sit down with your family for Thanksgiving dinner, **take time to count your blessings and thank God for them**:thumbsup: . 

Also…. if you're out there in the Black Friday shopping, please be careful, there are a lot of idiots out there *:tongue:*lol 

**HAPPY THANKSGIVING AMIGOS!!!** Gobble...Gobble*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Working on some new deals for this month! Any ideas? Let us know what you will like to see on special 







*


----------



## Erika CCE

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay guys… so we are going to print our first run of Hoodies **(without the last part ) **Let’s keep it PG-13 * *They will Hooded pullover style in Black only. **We will be taking PRE-ORDERS for the next 2 days…** n “Hope” to have a them ready for Christmas!** Here are the prices n sizes available….

-S-XL $30
-2XL $40
-3XL $40
-4XL $45

(shipping $20) 

This will be an AWESOME Self-Christmas present *:thumbsup:* Please feel free to call or PM me if u have any questions. To order call 1888-266-5969 ext 407Norma*


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT *


----------



## Erika CCE

*"The best of all gifts around any Christmas Tree 
is the presence of a happy family all wrapped up in each other" 
Merry Christmas!*


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*2014 Carl Casper Hop Rules*
This show will be the weekend of Feb. 21-23, 2014.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double, radical, truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 3 chances to compete and have to in at least 2 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fairgrounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so let’s act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don’t have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mostly for safety reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
There is about 6 weeks till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automatically in radical class. This also leaves a lot of room for design.

The only changes are the fact that there is only 3 hops total over the weekend and now you have to participate in only 2 of them to qualify for the cash prices and I want to elaborate some on the front suspension chain rule......There WILL NOT be a repeat of last year......you will be required to have a MINIMUM of 1/2" grade 8 bolts and a MINIMUM of 3/8's link chain. Anything that’s welded pertaining to the front chains or mounts will also be inspected and evaluated for strength. PLEASE, make sure these are in place and welded strong.


----------



## Erika CCE

ITS OFFICIAL: They ARE letting us have freedom hall until 12 noon on Sunday!! They are going out of their way to make us happy to do this so PLEASE respect Carl Casper & the show staff and have you vehicles out by 12pm. Otherwise they will be towed out to the parking lot. Thank you everyone for the feedback or we could not of made this happen for you!


----------



## charles85

Erika CCE said:


> *2014 Carl Casper Hop Rules*
> This show will be the weekend of Feb. 21-23, 2014.The rules are very simple and are strictly followed........same classes as always single, double, radical, truck, and dance. Rule 1-as long as the lower trailing arms are factory length and are mounted in factory location both front and rear you will not be in radical class. 2-tire size will be limited to 205-75-14 max. 3-number of batteries will be limited to 10-single pump, 14-double pump and radical is unlimited. Trucks will fall under the single pump limitation of 10. 4-Getting stuck does NOT count. If you stick you will be considered DQ for that round and your score will be irrelevant and will not be recorded or announced. Remember you have 3 chances to compete and have to in at least 2 rounds to qualify for prize money as always. 5-unsportsman like conduct will be grounds for disqualification and you will be escorted off the fairgrounds with NO refunds. You will also not be allowed back at future events. This is a family event so let’s act accordingly. 6-chains are mandatory for the front, if you don’t have them you will NOT be allowed to compete. Don't show up with some last minute chain off your kids swing set. This is for SAFETY. 7-front batteries MUST BE securely mounted, this will be checked by judges. 8-all vehicles will be inspected....which requires you to open up your trunk or bed cover and lock up the back for inspection when required for that class. There is NO debate about these rules, NO EXCEPTIONS. They are mostly for safety reasons as well as classification. 9-any vehicle that is expected to hop 90" or higher MUST have a rear mounted switch to control the back in the event that it does stick. This will be checked at the time of inspection. Can't have people under the front, or hangin' off the wheels to pull it down. This is NOT safe and will not be allowed.
> There is about 6 weeks till the show, so pass the word around. No excuses. Majority of vehicles are already built within' these rules. These are simple basic rules which leave ALOT of room to build your vehicle to reach great numbers for the class you want to compete it.
> Almost forgot.....10- trucks........if it has factory leaf springs it will be in the truck class, any other types of suspension will be automatically in radical class. This also leaves a lot of room for design.
> 
> The only changes are the fact that there is only 3 hops total over the weekend and now you have to participate in only 2 of them to qualify for the cash prices and I want to elaborate some on the front suspension chain rule......There WILL NOT be a repeat of last year......you will be required to have a MINIMUM of 1/2" grade 8 bolts and a MINIMUM of 3/8's link chain. Anything that’s welded pertaining to the front chains or mounts will also be inspected and evaluated for strength. PLEASE, make sure these are in place and welded strong.


will weight be checked and grounds for disqualification.....?


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt*:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE

charles85 said:


> will weight be checked and grounds for disqualification.....?


 PM sent


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt *


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

Wearing my new shirt Do you already have yours? 
Order it now 888-266-5969 ext. 405


----------



## Erika CCE

Hydro Dipped Benjamin's (NEW STYLE) only $39.95 + S&H


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*We just got a New Batch of LED Switch Panels!!!
Get your FREE LED switch panel with any of our 2,3 & 4 CCE kits!!! 
Please feel free to call me with any questions. 888-266-5969 ext. 405
- You can also buy it separately, starting price is $79.95







*


----------



## Erika CCE

**NEW BILLET ALUMINUM 10 SWITCH BOX***
10 hole empty box $59.95
10 switch pre-wired box $159.95
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]








*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Putting a new inventory order together for our Nevada store! 
Please be sure to check with us next week! *


----------



## Erika CCE

ttt


----------



## Erika CCE

*DON'T FORGET YOU CAN ALWAYS CALL OR GO TO OUR STORE FOR QUOTES OR TO BUY PARTS 
**COOL CARS / NEVADA
1973 WHITNEY MESA DR.
HENDERSON, NV. 89014
(702) 578-4884 *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup vegas riders...
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*COMPLETE 2 PUMP KIT FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE CCE STREET EDITION*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*you need hydraulic or air ride parts... hit us up.. 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*check out our two pump street kit special on ebay..*_ :thumbsup: _*free shipping
*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*
*_
*2 pump complete kit FRONT, BACK AND SIDE TO SIDE HIJACKER kit for only $1,099.95







*k

IN STOCK READY TO GO.. COME CHECK US OUT..
1973 WHITNEY MESA DR.. HENDERSON 89014 
CCE HYDRAULICS 702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

*Just sold these 4 hole LED switch panels, they're ready to go! 
Don't forget we can custom make and put whatever you want in it, your name, car's name, car club logo, emblem etc... They are only $99.95 + S&H Please feel free to contact me with any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405
***PERFECT FATHER'S DAY PRESENT*** *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*VIAIR DUAL PACK AIR COMPRESSERS 380 & 480.. 
ON SALE TILL THE END OF THE MONTH..
PRICES SO LOW CANT POST. HIT ME UP FOR PRICING 702-578-4884...M 
CCE HYDRAULICS & AIR..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## matdogg

:wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup vegas riders...
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & Air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

matdogg said:


> :wave:


:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup vegas riders...
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE GOT ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO..
HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884.. COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*VIAIR DUAL PACK AIR COMPRESSERS 380 & 480.. 
ON SALE TILL THE END OF THE MONTH..
PRICES SO LOW CANT POST. HIT ME UP FOR PRICING 702-578-4884...M 
CCE HYDRAULICS & AIR..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## 808 Townie

Are you guys having any specials on set ups for 4th if July weekend??


----------



## Erika CCE

808 Townie said:


> Are you guys having any specials on set ups for 4th if July weekend??


*These specials are still good! Let me know if you have any questions, thanks! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*we now offer full line of suspension parts..
upper, lowers, trail'n arms, adj upper & lowers, toyota & g-body reinforced rearends, can custom build what ever you want..
CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*jus want to thank everyone for all your orders... :thumbsup:*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*WE GOT ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC & AIR RIDE NEEDS IN STOCK READY TO GO..
HIT US UP.. 702-578-4884.. COOL CARS/CCE HYDRAULICS*_


----------



## Langbcvancan

I was interested in a wishbone for the rear end of my 64 could u post a picture so I could see it before I order thanx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Langbcvancan said:


> I was interested in a wishbone for the rear end of my 64 could u post a picture so I could see it before I order thanx


----------



## hopndropdownunder

hey big M
can i get a price on 2 complete hijacker pumps fbss and shipping to sydney australia 2760


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hopndropdownunder said:


> hey big M
> can i get a price on 2 complete hijacker pumps fbss and shipping to sydney australia 2760


pm sent.. :thumbsup:


----------



## hopndropdownunder

THE REAL BIG M said:


> pm sent.. :thumbsup:


please pm me again as i seem to have not recieved it


----------



## Langbcvancan

Wishbone seems like a lot of work do u guys carry y bones


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hopndropdownunder said:


> please pm me again as i seem to have not recieved it


we got a distributor out in your area.. it's called 64 customs.. hit em up.. 61 29604 5664.. or 61 20402 8733 333... ask for dazz



Langbcvancan said:


> Wishbone seems like a lot of work do u guys carry y bones


yes we do..


----------



## hopndropdownunder

THE REAL BIG M said:


> we got a distributor out in your area.. it's called 64 customs.. hit em up.. 61 29604 5664.. or 61 20402 8733 333... ask for dazz
> 
> 
> yes we do..


I know dazz I will ask him thanks big M


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hopndropdownunder said:


> I know dazz I will ask him thanks big M


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*come by & check us out..
**CCE** hydraulics & air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*come by & check us out..
**CCE** hydraulics & air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## Erika CCE

*Got to love my international customers **Sweden, United Arab Emirates, Mexico & Brazil** so far for the month! We ship worldwide, hit me up for shipping quotes, don't forget we take paypal payments now too!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

*Oil System Dump / ITALIAN DUMP are back in stock! 
Let me know if you need to order or have questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*come by & check us out..
**CCE** hydraulics & air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*come by & check us out..
**CCE** hydraulics & air..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
m-f 9am-6pm closed on weekends
or give us a call 702-578-4884 *


----------



## showlows69

How much are batteries for the hydraulics n if the more u buy do we get a better deal so can u let me know


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

showlows69 said:


> How much are batteries for the hydraulics n if the more u buy do we get a better deal so can u let me know


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:*

*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Erika CCE

_**WHOLESALE PRICING FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK** :cheesy:
SSSHHHHH! DON'T LET "EL JEFE" KNOW ABOUT OUR SALES :shh:
CALL ME FOR PRICING OR QUOTES 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR EMAIL TO [email protected] _

_ We are having a ‪#‎BackToSchool‬‪#‎SALE‬ starting Monday morning & ending Friday the 15th. All ‪#‎cce‬ HYDRAULIC & AIR & ‪#‎hijacker‬ HYDRAULICS products will be on Sale!! _:thumbsup:

_ **WE WILL STILL HONOR FREE SHIPPING OVER $500.00**_uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## 86 monte carlos

How much for a setup I want 2 streets pumps for the back and 1 fuerte double dump 8" on front and 14" on back I want it to be coilover and if u have the 4 tons springs shipped to tx 78852


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

86 monte carlos said:


> How much for a setup I want 2 streets pumps for the back and 1 fuerte double dump 8" on front and 14" on back I want it to be coilover and if u have the 4 tons springs shipped to tx 78852


pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_**WHOLESALE PRICING FOR AN ENTIRE WEEK** :cheesy:
SSSHHHHH! DON'T LET "EL JEFE" KNOW ABOUT OUR SALES :shh:
CALL ME FOR PRICING OR QUOTES 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR EMAIL TO [email protected] _

_ We are having a ‪#‎BackToSchool‬‪#‎SALE‬ starting Monday morning & ending Friday the 15th. All ‪#‎cce‬ HYDRAULIC & AIR & ‪#‎hijacker‬ HYDRAULICS products will be on Sale!! _:thumbsup:

_ **WE WILL STILL HONOR FREE SHIPPING OVER $500.00**_uffin:


----------



## Erika CCE

:wave:_*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS "BACK TO SCHOOL SALE" GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT*_:thumbsup:_*. EVERYTHING IS AT WHOLESALE PRICE*__* & YES FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING OVER $500.00*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hit us up if you need hydraulic or air ride parts.. 
CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## 86 monte carlos

How much for only 2 pumps with fittings and 4 dumps only the competition pumps


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> How much for only 2 pumps with fittings and 4 dumps only the competition pumps


*2-competition pumps and 2 dual dump assemblies $1,279.80
Pumps come with Marzocchi gears, and dumps are oil system ITALIAN! Let us know if you have any more questions please, thanks! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## Hydrohype

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.
> 
> 
> CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*



*hey homie, two friends of mine have 74-75 raghouse caprice's, and they wanted me to ask around about rear strokes when they cut the cars, I told them I never worked on a lifted rag before,and personally I still like coil under but I would imagine that because of the clearance issues and lay issues of the top? coil over aka reverse coil would be way to go with some cylinders that have side ports not top ports! is this true and do you cylinder' with side ports? thanks
*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Hydrohype said:


> *hey homie, two friends of mine have 74-75 raghouse caprice's, and they wanted me to ask around about rear strokes when they cut the cars, I told them I never worked on a lifted rag before,and personally I still like coil under but I would imagine that because of the clearance issues and lay issues of the top? coil over aka reverse coil would be way to go with some cylinders that have side ports not top ports! is this true and do you cylinder' with side ports? thanks
> *


yes the coil over & side port cylinders is the way to go on verts. it allows you more clearance.. we offer side port on the tele-scopic cylinders.. hit me up for sizes & prices. 702-578-4884


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just around the corner.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just 2 more weeks away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just 1 more week away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com

Erika CCE said:


> :wave:_*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THIS "BACK TO SCHOOL SALE" GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF IT*_:thumbsup:_*. EVERYTHING IS AT WHOLESALE PRICE*__* & YES FREE SHIPPING ON EVERYTHING OVER $500.00*_




I get better prices off layitlow from cce ?


----------



## Erika CCE

1usamotorsports.com said:


> I get better prices off layitlow from cce ?


*

What are you looking for Gilbert, good quality or good price? *:scrutinize:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*super show just a few days away.:run:. hit us up for all your hydraulic & air ride needs.:thumbsup:.

CCE hydraulics 702-578-4884..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*you in town for the super show..
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*just want to say thanks for stopping by the shop & for your business..

we really do appreciate it ..:thumbsup:

CCE hydraulics..*_:h5:


----------



## Big Dense

Are you guys closed or just out to lunch today?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Big Dense said:


> Are you guys closed or just out to lunch today?


sorry we missed you.. we was at lunch.. but we take the shop phone with us.. 702-578-4884..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*
come by & check us out..
CCE** hydraulics & Air ride..1973 whitney mesa dr... 89014 
or give us a call 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Money

I looked at the CCE website but its not working. I need a price on some dump solenoids.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Big_Money said:


> I looked at the CCE website but its not working. I need a price on some dump solenoids.


just give me a call 702-578-4884.. M :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*come by & check us out..
CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr..89014
we got a large selection of air ride & brackets in stock..also all your hydraulic needs as well..
m-f.. 9-6.. closed sat. & sun.. 702-578-4884*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

CCE hydraulics / Cool Cars has had its ups & downs.. just like any other company.. but were not go'n no where.. we have been around 20 yrs..
were not worried about some new booties that just been here for a few years..
we might not be the cheapest.. but you get what you pay for.. quality & craftsmanship.. plus shipping up to $500 is only $23 if its over $500 its free shipping.. what other hydraulic company offers that.. no one does.. we don't got to lie or spread rumors to make ourselves look better.. so at the end it just come down to choice of what hydraulic company you want to use.. just want to say thanks to all our customers & for your continued support.. CCE / Cool Cars


----------



## Erika CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> CCE hydraulics / Cool Cars has had its ups & downs.. just like any other company.. but were not go'n no where.. we have been around 20 yrs..
> were not worried about some new booties that just been here for a few years..
> we might not be the cheapest.. but you get what you pay for.. quality & craftsmanship.. plus shipping up to $500 is only $23 if its over $500 its free shipping.. what other hydraulic company offers that.. no one does.. we don't got to lie or spread rumors to make ourselves look better.. so at the end it just come down to choice of what hydraulic company you want to use.. just want to say thanks to all our customers & for your continued support.. CCE / Cool Cars


*Well said* :h5:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

hijacker specials coming soon..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## Lolohopper

Is there an CCE Shop in Vegas??
I need an adresse


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Lolohopper said:


> Is there an CCE Shop in Vegas??
> I need an adresse


yes there is.. 1973 whitney mesa dr.. henderson nv. 89014... hit us up 702-578-4884


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

come check out all our great deals.. marz.. coils.. motors..


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT uffin: Seems like some people just love to copy everything we do, say and post. Go ahead and copy this one too! 
***


----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*we got some great deals on our HIjacker line of hydraulics starting at $950... free shipping...*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## I HOPP

How much is a adex super duty. With plug


----------



## Erika CCE

*They are back again!!! 
10" Chain steering wheel ONLY 99.95 + S&H (for a limited time)
Please give me a call for any questions 888-266-5969 ext. 405 
**-Steering Wheel; Classic; 10 Inch Diameter; 3 Spoke; Chrome Plated Steel Chain Grip; Chrome Plated Steel Spokes!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

I HOPP said:


> How much is a adex super duty. With plug


$550 w/plug.. free shipping


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:x:


----------



## Erika CCE

*6 hole LED multicolor panel with impala emblem!
**







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## 86 monte carlos

How much for a complete fatboy pump with fittings and dumps only..... and how much for a complete fuerte pump with fittings and dumps just one


----------



## Erika CCE

86 monte carlos said:


> How much for a complete fatboy pump with fittings and dumps only..... and how much for a complete fuerte pump with fittings and dumps just one


*Check ur messages! *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*hit me up 702-578-4884..M... CCE hydraulics/Cool Cars has lowered prices.. we got what you need in stock.*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*come check us out.. CCE hydraulics.. 1973 whitney mesa dr.. 89014.. or give us a call 702-578-4884..

no attitudes over here*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*have a safe & happy halloween*_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*sup vegas..
CCE hydraulics has got the new 175-75-14 lowrider radials tires in stock.. 
also the 175-70-14 suretrac the 185-70-14 bridgstone & the 155-80-13 travel star
in stock.. prices to low to advertise.. don't want ''the other guys'' to :tears: ...
so give us a call 702-578-4884..*


----------



## Erika CCE

*If your at the SEMA show in Las Vegas, stop by our store! We offer full inventory on hydraulics parts, air ride parts, tires and much more! Make sure to ask for the SEMA SPECIALS) **







*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:wave:


----------



## Erika CCE

*COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
*FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00 
1-2 day shipping to most of the US. 
888-266-5969 ext.405
[email protected]**








*


----------



## Erika CCE

In honor to those who have served, we are offering a 10% off on all Hydraulics & Air suspension parts!
TODAY ONLY!!! Please feel free to call message or email for any questions
888-266-5969 ext. 405 / [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
*FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00 
1-2 day shipping to most of the US. 
888-266-5969 ext.405
[email protected]**








*


----------



## Erika CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *COOL CARS/ CCE Your Hydraulics & Air Suspension Experts!
> *FREE SHIPPING* on all orders over $500.00
> 1-2 day shipping to most of the US.
> 888-266-5969 ext.405
> [email protected]**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

GM Everyone!!! We are starting to work on our BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS already. 
We'll be posting them up soon so you can start saving for next week! Stay tune :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
888-266-5969 ext.405 I [email protected]


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS! 
Start saving up now so you can be ready for next week
Please let me know if you have any questions or need any other pricing!
702-578-4884 las vegas location


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Elco

Any dumps for black Friday


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Elco said:


> Any dumps for black Friday


yes.. what was you look'n for


----------



## Elco

THE REAL BIG M said:


> yes.. what was you look'n for


Delta dumps


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Elco said:


> Delta dumps


yep.. $50


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.. MUCH LOVE, RESPECT, PEACE.. BIG M*_


----------



## Erika CCE

THE REAL BIG M said:


> _*HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE.. MUCH LOVE, RESPECT, PEACE.. BIG M*_


*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE

ALL PRICES JUST CAME DOWN ON ALL OUR PRODUCTS AIR, HYDRAULICS, WHEELS, TIRES ETC... 
CALL ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

*Last shopping days before Christmas. Call us up today 888-266-5969 ext.405
*


----------



## Erika CCE

_We will be close for a few days during the next 2 weeks. Here's the calendar showing the days we will be open with only half staff working and the days we will be closed. I will not be working during the next 2 weeks, so please if you guys need to get quotes or place orders make sure to call me before this Friday __







_


----------



## Erika CCE

*CCE COMPETITION MOTORS WILL BE BACK IN STOCK BEFORE FRIDAY OF THIS WEEK. 
LET ME KNOW IF YOU WANT TO PRE-ORDER!
**







*


----------



## Erika CCE

*JUST IN TIME FOR SHOW SEASON 
**CCE COMPETITION MOTORS $119.95 + S&H**















*


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Erika CCE

IN-STOCK! CCE COMPETITION MOTORS!


----------



## Erika CCE

*:thumbsup:ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE

Car Show Season has just started! Don't be left behind and order your set up today  If your not sure about going with Air Ride or Hydraulics, give me a call 888-266-5969 ext. 405 or email to[email protected]


----------



## Team CCE

Wow, a lot has changed on this site. Need to re-learn everything. LoL


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> Wow, a lot has changed on this site. Need to re-learn everything. LoL


:facepalm:*See, that's what happens when you abandon someone lol! *:twak:


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> IN-STOCK! CCE COMPETITION MOTORS!


Hit me up if you needs any. Everybody knows these are the best motors out there! We got them ready to ship! Call to place an order today......702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=527626930713940&pnref=story


----------



## Erika CCE

*YES FREE SHIPPING! 888-266-5969 ext. 405**







*


----------



## Team CCE

Hit me up, I'm here from 9-6 M-F. I would even set up a time to meet with people on the weekends to work around work schedules. 702-578-4884 uffin:


----------



## Team CCE

The weather in KY is pretty bad right now but here in vegas were all good. Still open at this location and able to take orders or answer questions uffin: 702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

Team CCE said:


> The weather in KY is pretty bad right now but here in vegas were all good. Still open at this location and able to take orders or answer questions uffin: 702-578-4884


*ttt*


----------



## Team CCE

Erika CCE said:


> *YES FREE SHIPPING! 888-266-5969 ext. 405**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Order yours today.....702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt *


----------



## Team CCE

LoL, another wonderful wednesday morning........order all your hydraulic and air ride supplies through the BEST sale team in the industry.........702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE




----------



## Team CCE




----------



## Team CCE

$219.95........hit me up 702-578-4884


----------



## Erika CCE

*ttt:thumbsup:*


----------



## Erika CCE

_*CUSTOM LED DISPLAYS STARTING PRICE ONLY $99.00 
Remember we can custom make what ever logo, name or image you like. 
For more information or to order please call me at 1-888-266-5969 ext. 405
*__*







*_


----------



## Team CCE

Well the holiday weekend was the official kick off to the summer, at least that the way I look at it. LoL Looks like the heat is ramping up here in vegas, gonna be in the triple digits by the end of the week. Hit me up for all your summer needs. Hydraulics, air ride, wheels and tires, or suspension parts.......we do alot of our own and work closely with some of the best in the industry to help our customers with what they need.......if I dont have it, I can get it and at a fair price. Hit me up 702-578-4884.....9-6 M-F.


----------



## Team CCE

2 pump street kits starting at $1199.00 with plenty of upgrades available to help save money in the long run.


----------



## Erika CCE

*Get a Street Video for only $10.00 with any purchase! 
Call or message for any questions :biggrin:
888-266-5969 EXT. 405
























*


----------

